#ubuntu-learning 2009-08-25
<doctormo> How are things here?
<doctormo> Hmm looks like I'm the only board member online ;-)
<pleia2> doctormo! will you be around sunday afternoon?
<pleia2> we're all kinda chugging along with things, but I'm going to attempt this meeting again :)
<doctormo> pleia2: ok
<doctormo> How is the desktop side of things?
<doctormo> And have you heard from BiosElement this week?
<pleia2> doctormo: Desktop thing is coming along slowly, I've really been quite busy these past couple weeks, no word from BiosElement
<doctormo> ok, keep me up to date with progress and any problems
<pleia2> will do :)
<doctormo> In fact, I would go so far as to ask that you commit after each session to your own branch in launchpad
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-learning to: Ubuntu Community Learning Project | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning | Next Meeting: Sunday August 30th @ 4pm EDT (20:00 UTC August 30th) | Support in #ubuntu
#ubuntu-learning 2009-08-26
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo pleia2 =)
<pleia2> hey bodhi_zazen :)
<doctormo> Hey bodhi_zazen
<bodhi_zazen> pleia2: this page for my new user topics ?
<bodhi_zazen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/UbuntuDesktopTopics
<doctormo> bodhi_zazen: Given any thought on some work?
<bodhi_zazen> I want to do a bit of work if I can
<pleia2> bodhi_zazen: that's the one we're both working on, yes
<bodhi_zazen> doctormo: some work ?
<bodhi_zazen> OK pleia2 , I am going to add in a bit then
<pleia2> bodhi_zazen: did you see the log from when doctormo explained the first intro session?
<pleia2> I'll forward you the .odt that BiosElement wrote if not
<pleia2> it's what I'm basing my first course on
<pleia2> beyond that is fair game :)
<bodhi_zazen> no =)
<bodhi_zazen> busy at work
<bodhi_zazen> I have had some change in personnel , so , extra work for me for the next 6 weeks or so, until it settles down again
<bodhi_zazen> I have been helping my father migrate to Ubuntu and really need to make notes where he had questions
<bodhi_zazen> I think they are FAQ easily over looked
<pleia2> k, emailing
<bodhi_zazen> thanks
<doctormo> pleia2: How goes your own adventures in authorship?
#ubuntu-learning 2009-08-28
<pleia2> oh, since we're all alive and chugging along now, I'm going to go ahead and set up the infrastructure for TeamReports and write our first one this evening
<pleia2> (we kept stalling because we weren't quite "public" yet)
<friday> hello
<friday> can anyone please tell me the command to check ram and hard disk details on ubunyu?
<pleia2> doctormo: I wasn't ignoring you the other day, just caught me in the midst of a crazy busy evening an a couple meetings
<pleia2> I don't think I'll have the desktop course done by Monday, I just have too much on my plate at the moment, another week would be helpful
<doctormo> pleia2: OK, I will extend the deadline by another week. Payment is 1x "Sorry" with extra fries :-P
<pleia2> Sorry! How do you like curly fries? :)
<doctormo> Perfect :-)\
<doctormo> No word from BiosElement either :-/
<doctormo> pleia2: Did you commit what you have so far into your own branch?
<pleia2> doctormo: not yet, trying to get it in a somewhat presentable format (just a mess of notes, logs and BiosElement's doc at the moment)
<doctormo> pleia2: Well I've emailed BiosElement to try and poke him along. These two are the first non-doctormo creations, so I'm really looking forward to seeing if we can pull together and really do this thing.
#ubuntu-learning 2009-08-29
<moks107> Hi is anybody here
<moks107> umm its just that i have a question
<moks107> coz i was planning on setting up a server its just that i dont know which distro to select
<moks107> the choices ive been choosing from is ubuntu,redhat or arch
<moks107> wat do you guys think?
<b_wilson> Red Hat.
<b_wilson> Wait, is this for work or at home?
<moks107> umm for home actually
<moks107> so ill still stick wid red hat
<moks107> ?
<b_wilson> For home maybe you want to use ubuntu, since it wouldn't cost any money.
<moks107> hmm yeah i guess so
<moks107> wait i taught that red hat was for free also
<b_wilson> Free speech, not free beer.
<b_wilson> You could use fedora for free.
<moks107> lol
<moks107> so how are you
<moks107> thanks for the tip
<moks107> fedora hmmm yeah i was thinking about it
<moks107> its just that i prefer gnome GUI
<moks107> well i guess ill get started on the download
<moks107> thanks
<b_wilson> No prob. Personally, I use ubuntu for my home server.
<Alvinware> Where's the #ubuntu channel now?
<Alvinware> !ubuntu
<doctormo__> although a server shouldn't have any GUI
<bodhi_zazen> moks107: Fedora uses Gnome , kde, or xfce
<bodhi_zazen> Server side I have always preferred Centos to Fedora (more stable) , but now I question the viability of Centos moving forward
<bodhi_zazen> RHEL may be including some proprietary packages, especially with virtualization technology and there has been some unrest in the Centos community
#ubuntu-learning 2009-08-30
<doctormo> paultag: hey there
 * BiosElement pokes doctormo
<doctormo> BiosElement: Hey!
<doctormo> BiosElement: You want to go now/?
<BiosElement> doctormo: Just about any time is fine with me. It's up to you and pleia2 I think.
<pleia2> hm?
<BiosElement> Already been flipping through the bzr docs. Looks like a combo of SVN/Git to me >.>
<doctormo> pleia2: going to do a quick run through of bzr
<pleia2> ok, I need to get to bed, but I'll read the buffer in the morning :)
<BiosElement> pleia2:  Would tomorrow be better for you? Assuming that's fine with you doctormo.
<doctormo> pleia2: sounds good
<doctormo> BiosElement: Sure, what time is good for all?
<pleia2> I'll be around all day tomorrow, but you really don't need to wait for me
<BiosElement> It's up to pleia2. Maybe 2 hours earlier from now?
<pleia2> that's fine
<doctormo> pleia2: Sure we do! Getting students together for the class is important
<pleia2> fair enough :)
 * pleia2 zzz
<BiosElement> Night then pleia2, See you tomorrow.
<doctormo> pleia2, BiosElement: ok we'll go tomorrow at between 2pm and 5pm EST, give or take
<doctormo> It should take about 30 mins tops
<BiosElement> Sounds good. And yeah, I don't think it'll take long.
<doctormo> Thanks BiosElement, your most excelent to email :-D
<BiosElement> doctormo, You're welcome. ^_^ I'll be around at 2PM EST tomorrow and probably idle through the night. Lemme know if you need anything else.
<pleia2> ok everyone: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/TeamReports
<pleia2> and our meeting is in about 2.5 hours :)
<BiosElement> pleia2, I'll be back at around 2:30-3:00. Sorry for being late. I'll let DoctorMo know.
<BiosElement> That's EST.
<pleia2> no problem
<BiosElement> doctormo, pleia2 I'm back.
<pleia2> wb
<BiosElement> pleia2, Thanks.
<doctormo> hey
<doctormo> I figured i had until 3:30
<BiosElement> Ahh, you were close enough doctormo.
<doctormo> well, i'll be 13 mins > shower, I want you both to open up a terminal window, make sure you have a projects or documents directory and get into it and put any work you've done somewhere where we can move them from.
<BiosElement> Aight
<doctormo> pleia2: ping
<doctormo> BiosElement: Wasn't pleia2 just here?
<BiosElement> doctormo, Yep. Just a few ago.
<doctormo> We'll wait
<BiosElement> Fine with me.
<pleia2> hey
<pleia2> we have a team meeting in -meeting in 5 minutes
<doctormo> pleia2: Well that's damn inconvienient ;-)
<pleia2> :P
<doctormo> It's in #ubuntu-meeting
<doctormo> and then afterwards we'll do this checkout walk through
<pleia2> Bodhi said he probably can't make it, and cprofitt has some family stuff
<doctormo> pleia2: Looks like your in charge
<pleia2> I haven't seen Vantrax :(
<pleia2> yeah, won't be a long meeting
 * BiosElement pops over >.>
<pleia2> :)
<Grantbow> Gidget_Kitchen: DCC won't work for me, try /msg Grantbow foo
<doctormo> ok editing done
<pleia2> thanks doctormo :)
<doctormo> Everyone ready?
<BiosElement> Well I am.
<doctormo> Get open a command line terminal windows and cd into your projects directory
<BiosElement> Got it. Lets make sure pleia2 is ready though.
<pleia2> maybe we should start from the top, for those who have no idea where our bzr branch even is? :)
<Grantbow> o/
<doctormo> ok
<doctormo> What we have here is a workflow for the creation and publication of creative materials
<doctormo> For the creation and peer review process it seems like the best tool for the job is bzr on launchpad
<doctormo> bzr is a peer based content versioning system, unlike cvs and svn which are master/client based systems.
<doctormo> This means that each person's branch is just as equal as anyone elses.
<Grantbow> I know bzr, just need the repo address
<Grantbow> found it
<doctormo> You should make sure your computer has bazar installed, you can do this from the command line by typing in "sudo apt-get install bzr"
<Grantbow> oops, no branches at code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-learning
<doctormo> Grantbow: These instructions are from the top and for the record.
<BiosElement> Grant, relax. doctormo will get to it.
<doctormo> Once bzr is installed, you should create a directory for your projects and inside that directory there should be a directory for the ubuntu-learning work.
<doctormo> (I assume people know how to use mkdir)
<doctormo> Once inside your project directory you can use a bzr command to create a fresh branch from the trunk:
<doctormo> `bzr branch ubuntu-learning-materials`
<doctormo> er sorry
<doctormo> `bzr branch lp:ubuntu-learning-materials`
<doctormo> once that's complete, you should have a new directory and inside that should be all the materials.
<doctormo> those of you who have written parts, take note of the systems-admin directory, which contains all my current work's sources (but not the pdfs or the compiled versions)
<BiosElement> Aye, I'm poking around it. ^_^ I like the organization system you have.
<doctormo> BiosElement: Organisational systems are my forte
<BiosElement> doctormo: That's a very good thing. ^_^
<doctormo> So BiosElement and pleia2 should now create their directories. desktop and teaching as required.
<pleia2> ok
<BiosElement> Any particular name you want for the folder mo? I really don't care.
<doctormo> BiosElement: 'teaching'
<BiosElement> Aight
<Grantbow> doctormo: thanks, got a copy
<doctormo> Inside of the topic sections directory, there is a number of folders, each one contains a class and each class contains all the odf, svg files for that class.
<doctormo> Each course and class contains a NOTES file where ideas and thigns missing should be kept
<BiosElement> doctormo: One thought. Perhaps contact information for the current author should be in the notes or "CONTACT" file?
<doctormo> BiosElement: Good idea, do that
<BiosElement> doctormo: Ok then.
<doctormo> I'd like it if those with files could now create their class directories. "01 - Desktop Familarity" and "01 - Class Writing" respectivly.
<pleia2> ok
<BiosElement> Aight
<doctormo> you might have to use double quotes with mkdir
<BiosElement> Or backspaces should work. >.> I used those for almost a year before learning double quotes... :S
<pleia2> and maybe lowercase, to keep with your convention :)
<doctormo> Once you have your new directories, move your odf and svg files into it. You may want to make a seperate parts directory for any images which are imported into the odfs
<pleia2> BiosElement: backslashes?
<BiosElement> pleia2: Yeah, my bad. >.> I always mix the two up.
<Grantbow> underscores ftw - spaces are evil
<doctormo> Grantbow: Mind the gap
<BiosElement> doctormo: I'm quoting that. >.>
<pleia2> ok, the only .odt I have so far is the one BiosElement wrote
<pleia2> my notes thus far are separate
<doctormo> OK
<BiosElement> I've currently only got the one .odt. I'm going to be working on a flowchart eventually here.
<doctormo> so your notes might go into the NOTES file for that class, i.e. ubuntu-learning-materials/desktop/01 - desktop familarity/NOTES
<BiosElement> doctormo: Contact info inside the NOTES file right?
 * pleia2 nods
<doctormo> BiosElement: Seperate file please, I'll commit one and you guys can follow the structure
<BiosElement> Ok, that'll work.
<doctormo> BiosElement, pleia2: once you have your files and folders layed out, you can use the command
<doctormo> bzr add [filenames]
<doctormo> In this case just a `bzr add desktop` will do the trick as it will add all sub directories too.
<doctormo> But in future you'll have to be sepcific
<pleia2> so I'm a bit of a bzr n00b, I checked this out anonymously I think
<BiosElement> pleia2: Follow the help instructions. I already finished that bit. Should work fine.
<pleia2> BiosElement: where?
<BiosElement> Hang 1
<BiosElement> "bzr launchpad-login [NAME]"
<pleia2> neat
<BiosElement> You probably need to upload SSH keys to launchpad though, I'm not sure.
<pleia2> yeah, my keys are up there
<doctormo> Ah that part I missed, I have a config that does that for me
<doctormo> And the SSH part, we should have those as prerequisits.
 * pleia2 nods
<doctormo> BiosElement: Can you make a note of these things for the second class? (commiting and peer review?)
<BiosElement> Will do.
<doctormo> Fantastic
<doctormo> (this is why we write materials, as guides for teaching lol)
<BiosElement> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/william/Documents/Ubuntu Learning/teaching/".
<BiosElement> *cough* I goofed something. >.>
<BiosElement> Helps if i cd into the directory I suspect
<pleia2> oh yes, what is the next step here?
<doctormo> OK so cd into the parent directory before you add
<BiosElement> I got it, just had to cd in.
<BiosElement> Yep. I shoulda known. >.>
<doctormo> Then you have to do `bzr commit`
<doctormo> this command adds the files and any modifications to your local branch
<pleia2> Committed revision 11.
<doctormo> You'll be asked for a commit message, please make sure it says what you've done.
<doctormo> Now once you've got your commited branch, you want to `bzr push lp:~username/ubuntu-learning-materials/mybranchname`
<doctormo> You can call your branch something relivent or just name it after yourself
<BiosElement> What's the save commit notes command? >.> I don't use console editing much. (Though I want too.)
<doctormo> I thought it was -e "blah"
<doctormo> But I don't use that option much
<doctormo> Let me know when your ready for the next bit
<BiosElement> IRC Handles or Real Names? We have a standard for that yet? >.>
<doctormo> BiosElement: Both if you can
<doctormo> doesn't matter for the branches though
<doctormo> Only for notes and contact
<BiosElement> I meant for the branches. Ahh, ok. RL name it is then.
<pleia2> I just put my lp name
<doctormo> Normally once you've got your stuff live, you'll want to pull down other people's changes. The command you use depends on if your branch is different from theirs. If yours hasn't changed since their's diverged, then use 'bzr pull lp:~theiruser/ubuntu-learning-materials/theirbranchname'
<pleia2> ok, so how do I get doctormo's stuff?
<doctormo> If your pulling something down and it's from an older diverence, then use `bzr merge lp:~theiruser/ubuntu-learning-materials/theirbranchname`
<doctormo> OK so we're going to merge in the change I just made, just to show you
<doctormo> I've updated the branch lp:ubuntu-learning-materials to rev 11 and so have both of you
<doctormo> So technically we have a conflict
<doctormo> But it's easy and cheap to merge and branch with bzr
<doctormo> Just use `bzr merge lp:ubuntu-learning-materials` and your branch should be up to date
<doctormo> Then use bzr commit and bzr push as above to move those changes into your live branches
<pleia2> +N  CONTACTS
<pleia2> +N  systems-admin/CONTACT
<pleia2> All changes applied successfully.
<pleia2> :)
<doctormo> Great
<doctormo> now add in your own CONTACT file as shown with my systems-admin one into your own directory and commit and push everything
<doctormo> BiosElement: Are you keeping up or would you like me to give you some time?
<BiosElement> Almost got it, Just finished commiting it. vim was giving me a headache so i found the commandline version.
<doctormo> pleia2: OK have you visited https://code.launchpad.net/~lyz/ubuntu-learning-materials/lyz ?
<pleia2> neat
<doctormo> On your branch page on launchpad, you'll notice a link that says "Propose for merging into another branch"
<doctormo> Use this link once you've completed a class, that will allow us to know when your ready for peer review and we can go through the changes and aprove it.
<pleia2> cool
<doctormo> Make sure to note what's been done and such
<doctormo> Once it's gone into the main repository (I do a bzr merge and commit) then we can compile and publish it on moodle.
<Grantbow> nice
<doctormo> OK that concludes our quick introduction to bzr and the loose workflow we have,
<pleia2> thanks doctormo :)
<doctormo> I have to go now, but I will be back to help BiosElement complete this first class and make a stab at the second.
<BiosElement> Aight.
<doctormo> now that we have bzr set up for him, we can propperly collaberate over not-google-docs :-D
<BiosElement> haha, That'd be nice :P
<pleia2> hehe
<doctormo> ok guys, you might want to practice amongst yourselves.
 * pleia2 nods
<BiosElement> See ya later doctormo.
<BiosElement> Miracles happen >.> https://code.launchpad.net/~williamchambers/ubuntu-learning-materials/williamchambers
<BiosElement> Finally got it. haha
<pleia2> :D
<BiosElement> Well one good thing happened. I found 15 new ways to goof it to tell people 'not' to do. ^_^
<BiosElement> "See what I did there? Just do the exact opposite of what I did and you'll do great."
<pleia2> hehe
<Grantbow> lol
<BiosElement> pleia2: Are you still around?
<pleia2> yep
<BiosElement> pleia2: The Bazaar docs are surprisingly useful if you want to flip through them. http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/bzr.dev/en/user-guide/index.html
<pleia2> BiosElement: thanks :) I have that link and started going through it, was just tricky without being immediatley applicable (it is now)
<pleia2> if I could type that'd be neat too
<BiosElement> pleia2: I know what you mean. I was reading it last night. Pretty easy to read compared to most docs. And yes, typing is good :P
<pleia2> hehe
<Gidget_Kitchen> thank you Grant - Criticism is always appreciated - I want to be able to present my message as clearly as possible
#ubuntu-learning 2010-09-01
<Tempus_Fugit> anyone here?
<dinda> edubuntu meeting at the top of the hour in #ubuntu-meeting
#ubuntu-learning 2015-08-24
<Deerhunter102> Hello. just moved away from windows. just getting started on ubuntu. Any tips or tricks?
#ubuntu-learning 2015-08-26
<Setsu> hello
